# Fenland Music Cottage - Cambridgeshire - April 2014



## billygroat (Apr 24, 2014)

Our second find of the weekend…. A gorgeous, abandoned cottage in the middle of fields set back off the main road.

We drove up, not fully sure if anyone was about, as it was far from the road we only spotted one broken window… 

Sent my Husband in first to make sure it was safe, our hearts were well and truly pumping!
My jaw dropped, this cottage was exactly what I had hoped it would be when we drive past it many hours earlier planning our stop off on our return journey.

Totally abandoned yet still full of life and character, the owner obviously had a keen interest in music, having 2 record players, many, many records and there were car stereos in every room, perhaps he repaired them?

No history available, believe me I have scoured the internet on this one!

Anyway, we got to spend a while in this lovely place, at one stage a car came down the lane stopped for a bit but then drove off… this was the first time we have nearly been “caught” my stomach was in my mouth, we both felt very naughty and panicked a little.. I’m guessing this is normal?

Please enjoy what I would call my “first super find”



image by billygroat, on Flickr


image by billygroat, on Flickr


image by billygroat, on Flickr


image by billygroat, on Flickr


image by billygroat, on Flickr


I have no idea what this is? by billygroat, on Flickr
I have no idea what this is?



image by billygroat, on Flickr
Sorry bit blurry!


image by billygroat, on Flickr


image by billygroat, on Flickr


image by billygroat, on Flickr


image by billygroat, on Flickr


image by billygroat, on Flickr


image by billygroat, on Flickr


image by billygroat, on Flickr


image by billygroat, on Flickr


image by billygroat, on Flickr


image by billygroat, on Flickr


image by billygroat, on Flickr
Lucky mascot?


image by billygroat, on Flickr


image by billygroat, on Flickr
My favourite shot


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Apr 24, 2014)

Great stuff!
You can't beat that rush of adrenaline when you think your about to get rumbled!


----------



## evilnoodle (Apr 24, 2014)

Nice find 

I suspect your unknown item was something similar to this

http://www.anaconda.com.au/Product/Camping-Gear/Ezywash-Manual-Washing-Machine?ref=related


----------



## UrbanX (Apr 24, 2014)

Great stuff! Fantastic find, and fantastic photos! 
Yep, thats the feeling that keeps us coming back 
Loved reading this one


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 24, 2014)

What a great find! nothing like a bit of scare to get ones heart going,thanks for sharing.


----------



## billygroat (Apr 24, 2014)

evilnoodle said:


> Nice find
> 
> I suspect your unknown item was something similar to this
> 
> http://www.anaconda.com.au/Product/Camping-Gear/Ezywash-Manual-Washing-Machine?ref=related



Wow, I would NEVER had guessed, thought it was perhaps a bingo ball turny thing or a salad spinner without the holes!

Thank you!


----------



## billygroat (Apr 24, 2014)

Stealthstar79 said:


> Great stuff!
> You can't beat that rush of adrenaline when you think your about to get rumbled!



I'm still trying to understand the "etiquette" - is it acceptable to move things for the sake of pictures etc?

Also, folks seems to provide a little history, perhaps from the paperwork that seems to be laying about?
- am I ok to rummage or is that considered bad manners?

I've resisted the urge so far....


----------



## mockingbird (Apr 24, 2014)

rather nice this is, a lot of "us" consider ourselves as modern-day historians capturing places/things museums just cant offer, so any back story or info you can find in a place certainly tells a story to you and whom you share, so finding info that is laying about is often vital in your unveiling of an abandoned place, therefore as long as nothing is taken you are fine by rummaging photos/letters I myself have spent a few hours in places just reading letters an scanning photos for info of its past residents. 

As for moving things some people do, some people dont that is up to you and how you document  good report be proud of it


----------



## shot_in_the_dark (Apr 24, 2014)

very nice this. 

yup that buzz of spotting something, getting in, and then finding its awesome, can't beat that!


----------



## Kezz44 (Apr 25, 2014)

Great find and a very nice set. Im always having a good nose around. Thats the best bit!


----------



## tumble112 (Apr 25, 2014)

This is a great find, for me I think rummaging is fine although I always put stuff back where I got it (although I don't often get the chance as most of my 'finds' are empty already).


----------



## darbians (May 22, 2014)

I was here last year. Was the out house still full of nice dining chairs?


----------



## billygroat (May 22, 2014)

darbians said:


> I was here last year. Was the out house still full of nice dining chairs?



Nope, there were a few chairs but none I'd consider nice for dining... 

Did you manage to find any history on the place? I loved it!


----------



## darbians (May 24, 2014)

No I never looked for history, I just passed by. popped in and grabbed a few shots. There are a couple more round the corner from here.


----------

